# 215/55r17 vs 215/65r17



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

> 215/55r 16 vs 215/65r*17*


Is one tire for a 16" wheel and one for a 17" wheel? If so, then absolutely not.


----------



## CruzeTD2.0v2 (9 mo ago)

MP81 said:


> Is one tire for a 16" wheel and one for a 17" wheel? If so, then absolutely not.


No sorry! Typo!! Both are 17"


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Tire Size Comparison


Tire size comparison the easy way. Use our tire size comparison calculator to compare diameter, width, sidewall, circumference and revolutions per mile.




tiresize.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

While I like the tires size calculators, being a prior employee of a major tire manufacturer, I like to educate people on how tires are sized.

I'll break down a tire size for example.

The size we're going to use is 225/60R16, which is a metric size.

The first number, 225, is the tread width in millimeter.

The second number, 60, is the aspect ratio. It refers to the sidewall height. In our example it mean the sidewall is 60% as high as the tread is wide. So the sidewall is (.60)*225 = 136mm tall.

The R indicates that the tire is a Radial Tire.

The last number, 17, is the rim diameter in inches.

With this information you can calculate the physical dimensions of any tire. But I won't get into that if you don't want me too.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

The tires will fit the wheels, but they will throw your speedo off quite a bit. I wouldnt do it.


----------

